# Employment increases in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The number of employed people in Australia rose by 50,100 in April leaving the unemployment rate at 5.5% with both full time and part time jobs increasing. Experts said that the figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics show that the economy is holding up well in the face of difficult global conditions. They also [...]

Click to read the full news article: Employment increases in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

